
Sid: A framework for building computer system simulations (2002) - blacksqr
https://sourceware.org/sid/
======
xaedes
Does anybody know about an awesome list or collection of similar endeavours?

~~~
mattds
How about the following two links:

[https://github.com/mcicolella/awesome-emulators-
simulators](https://github.com/mcicolella/awesome-emulators-simulators)

[https://cpulator.01xz.net/](https://cpulator.01xz.net/)

~~~
xaedes
Thank you, that contains some really useful stuff!

But after some more googling and literature research of my own I realized what
I was looking for is actually "performance modeling" and not system simulation
per se.

Google scholar gives some good results for this keywords, if anyone wonders.
Especially the "Computer Performance Modeling Handbook" (1983) caught my
interest.

------
blacksqr
Last release 2018.

